# Favorite cigars



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

We've talked food, drinks, but its been a while since anyone has mentioned cigars! What are you favorites and your frequency of smoking them?

For me, San Cristophal Elegencia, The Griffin, with a few Montecristros tossed into the mix. I'm good for no more than 2 and once in a while 3 per week.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I haven’t smoked a cigar in some time. Montecristo torpedos were my go to.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I was introduced to cigars on Active Duty by a fellow EM whose family was quite well off. He used to keep a box of Dunhills on his desk open to anyone who cared to try them. However, the late wife was allergic to tobacco so having to choose between the lady and the baccy wasn't hard. I liked the cigars but not enough to start spending money on them.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I try to enjoy an H. Upmann Lonsdale after Thanksgiving dinner, on the deck as the sun sets. They remind me of times now long gone and missed. If I miss it, then it is only another year to wait.


----------

